# Kenglish, Question on your dish



## loghaus (Dec 21, 2006)

Kenglish, In your dish picture what is the small dish in the bottom left corner of the pic? it looks just like the dishes on all the gas stations and C stores. Can you give the specs and cost? Thanks Loghaus


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

I just went up and looked....

It's an old "no-name brand" 1-meter Ku dish that used to be on SBS-6. It's just a single LNB receive unit, that I believe was for stock market data (from our sister company that was located about 100-feet to the right of it, in the next building  ).

In that photo, I think it's pointed at the 4th floor ladies room.

Dawn Satellite has some like it.


----------

